# Presentation



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

Had discussions on the board before about how all these images are filling up drives, but never seemingly getting there just rewards. I've got some empty walls at the office and thought it might be nice to take some old favorites and actually display them. 

Thought I'd give you guys at shot at it before I sent this one to the printer. And for those that are wondering, yes I'm charging my batteries again.

:texasflag


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Hope you actually get some shutter time in. I've been so busy since moving out here to Midland, I don't even know where my batteries are.. )-:**

Nice pic. Night/evening pics are becoming more appealing to me. Little cooler taking them..


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

Well old friend you know the first part of the equation is making time to get out there. These days its harder and harder to do, but that should make the "me time" even more cherished. 

I've been lurking on the board, keeping tabs when I can because I still think this is a great melting pot for people with varying levels of experience to share ideas, experiences and technical knowledge (a high tech version of show and tell if you will). 

I'd like to give a big 2cool kudo to MT for the great job he's done here carrying the flag and to Stargazer for his posts and keeping my fires burning to get back out there and shoot.

More to come...


----------



## Teamgafftop2 (Nov 27, 2010)

That's a beautiful picture!


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Thanks Rusty.

I think you need to post that pic of the Boardwalk Ferris Wheel you shot the night we went out there. That was a very nice pic.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Dang good to see ya postin' Rusty. Man, I still remember that one, Looking forward to seeing more.


----------



## jlatigo (Aug 4, 2006)

Awesome picture!


----------



## Captain Mike (Nov 20, 2006)

Wonderful shot Russ...one of my all time favorites of yours...lose the print on the frame, it detracts from the picture...


----------



## huntmaster58 (Oct 1, 2008)

Great picture, love the content!


----------



## Fisher Lou (May 16, 2005)

Fantastic image. Love the presentation. Was a little light painting involved?


----------

